# So what do you do?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

_This time of year it seems we are getting a lot of new, interested hunters on here and the questions get pretty repititious, so I thought I'd change things up a bit._

_I enjoy talking to other predator callers in the bar after a tournament and sometimes it's nice to just shoot the breeze about other things._

*In light of that...what do you people do for a living? How do you make ends meet?*

I'll start....

I am a science teacher. I teach 9th grade Physical Science and Biology in Grand Forks. I have been doing this for seven years. I am also the Head Girls Track Coach and Assistant Cross Country Coach.

If that doesn't make me busy enough I feel the need to work in the summer too. :lol: I take after my grandpa in that I can't just sit around. I pair up with another science teacher at my school and we do construction work...shingling, siding, windows, doors, decks, fences, etc. It's a nice change of pace from being in a school half the year. (Remember, we teachers only have 180 days of school a year. So really we only work 1/2 the year.)

Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Right now I just go to school and work out at the family ranch. Wouldn't you know Fallguy that I'm a 9th grader.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I work in agriculture doing nutrition consulting for livestock producers throughout the midwest.

I office out of my home and set my own schedule. So that means I work about twice as much as Fallguy! Just kidding... I find plenty of time to hunt and fish.

YoteSlapper


----------



## eyesman_01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tool & Die for a manufacturer of automotive parts. Maintain/repair dies for the large stamp presses. Walleye fishing Lake Erie in the spring thru summer along with my local lakes, deer hunt Oct thru Dec. Was laid off most of this winter so took up ice fishing and rabbit hunting once again. Forgot how much fun it was. Seriously thinking of taking up coyote and fox next season also. Coyotes have been getting pretty thick through here past several years and game is suffering. Shot one from my deer stand a couple years ago. Beautiful hide hanging on my wall. Thanks to everyone for such an informative site.


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

Wildland fire type work, not on the fire line anymore.

Trap the other half of the year usually.
Spring trap pocket gophers.
Graden a lot due to survival, cause no one else is looking out for our well being. Don't trust mass produced food much anymore.

Will do anything for a buck and happy about most of it. 

Older than dirt now. :snow:


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

I am an Manager for a commercial glass company with offices in fargo grand forks and alexandia mn i run the automatic door division. hunting has been a passion of mine for as long as i can remember i grew up on a farm in minnesota so always had the chance to grab a gun and just go after leaveing the farm i attended school to be a taxidermist and had my own shop for several years till i got to burned out ( haveing everyone ***** and ask when theres will be done you get it done and they never pick it up) so i needed a income so i closed and do it just for close friends and family now i have to boys that are 14 ans 17 who cant hunt enough themselves our other things we likw ot do it fish snowmobile and golf gotta love being outside no matter what


----------



## knight-man (Jan 14, 2009)

I work for the Department of Corrections, a prison that houses aprox. 2000 inmates from medium to max custody. Plenty of nut jobs :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I am a junior in highschool, I wrok at the John Deere dealership cleaning the shop/grounds/tractors/combines and help the mechanics and will be going to college to be a diesel mechanic, i work after school till 5:30 and saturdays from 7:30 till noon so i have saturday afternoon and sunday to hunt and about alf hour after school when i want, i get $8 an hour so i can get $400 a month during the schoolyear which is alot more than most highschoolers, and i can get half my college for free, i am very happy about my job


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i am a rig pig. i've worked on an oil well workover rig since i graduated highschool. well that is i did up until this christmas. now i'm a student persuing a degree in law enforcement. just turned 22 last week.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well I am 27 year old truck driver for the golden arches lol and work all of three days a week and do what ever I want the other 4 lol


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

After my tour, I worked for GM for 33 years cussing the enginners and getting those pigs to start and run. The last five I was the ABS go to guy and the no start guy with the new theift keys & system. I also was in halfs with my dad on the family farm till 1985 when he down sized and I got married.

Today I am sort of retired. I still keep bees, went into winter with 65 colonies this year. It is spring, summer and fall work mostly. We do honey bee removal work too, I also teach newbees the ropes. In the summer I also do landscapeing and handy man type jobs like fence building, installing doors and windows some minor remodeling.
Would like to get more of that minor remodeling work for winter work.

Money has gotten real tight in Michigan with the 10% plus unemployment, high food and fuel cost and many looseing their life savings in the stock market we had no control over. Many of us do what ever we can to get along like my friend who rides a mountian bike 95% of the time to get around to hunting spots and other things.

 Sorry got carried away.

 Al


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i am in school


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm a teacher also. For the last 5 years I've primarily taught math; I usually have a science class or two on my schedule also. Like Fallguy, teaching isn't enough; nor is two, for that matter. I do some part-time work for the USDA. I spend much of the summer working with my family on the family farm/ranch. When time permits I've been known to do other odd jobs when called upon. 
I may have some concerns in common with Sage. I attempt to grow a portion of my food in my garden. I'd like to cut out some of my odd jobs to devote more time to that. I would like to be able to grow or shoot the majority of my food.
Most importantly, I serve my Lord.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I own a lawncare and Landscaping company in Fargo. We do everything from mowing, landscaping, snow removal, bush trimming, on and on!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Where to start...

I own and operate GooseBusters Guide Service in MN. Do that full time while the season is open. Begining of September through middle of December. This accounts for over half my annual income.

*XXXX*

This spring, March through early April I'll be guiding spring snows in SD.

Then usually starting about May I'll join the Erosion control/Landscaping crew and work with them till the Early goose season opens here.

Stunt rider on the side for extra cash in the summer. Our slowest season we did one event, Our busiest we did 9 events.
Teami-94.com

I'll find other fun stuff to do on the side from time to time. Last spring I traveled around with a friend of a friend building/repairing/instaling water slides for a couple months. We built slides in Oregon WI, Grundy Centre IA, And Kellog ID. I've also done a couple duck and goose calling classes. These are private classes usualy put together by hunting clients. Done a couple Coyote calling seminars for the Cabela's in Rgers but I only get store credit for that....... Ummmm..... Yeah thats it.


----------



## ri hunter (Feb 2, 2009)

i have been banging nails for 35 years. things are real slow here.i think its time for a change.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Lets see, I have 10 years in the oilfield, drilling, workover, trucks, and heavy equipment. 3 yrs in sheet metal manufacturing. 11years in corrections,(minimum yard), 6 years in transportation of offenders max security. and during those 11 years I gathered 8 years of construction. anywhere from concrete to red iron(small jobs, pole barn type jobs) some residential work and a bunch of commercial work. usually demo the old and put in the new. I love to hunt doesn't matter what. love 3D archery. and used to love to fish. I just never make time for that now. If I am outside I am happy.


----------



## dog hunter (Feb 13, 2009)

i am a roofer by trade. i foreman for a crew in vernon bc Canada. i love hunting and fishing i used to trap and work for a out fitter in my home town of dawson creek bc canada. i just got married this summer to a girl that loves hunting to. i shot my first bear and first elk with her.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bush trimming


Do you now. dd:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

middle school social studies teacher in oakes, nd coach football basketball, during the school year and baseball in the summer. although i might change summer professions and go to work in a potato plant this summer. i will miss baseball, but i need the cash.

i split my time between trying to attempt to call yotes(this is my 1st season i have really gotten into it) and ice fishing. all of this conflicts with basketball season, so time is at a premium.

getting married on may 30th this year and was promised i could get a 4 wheeler after the wedding


----------



## Doggonnit (Feb 1, 2007)

Well being here in SE WA does give me a chance to get out and do some hunting, got one a few weeks back. But mostly I work the helpdesk doing computor support. It's not too bad, I do work from home when I want. But going to the office is nice too, have a wife and 2 year old at home.

:sniper:


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

I am an industrial Electrician for a world wide company called MTS. I also do concrete work, construction and roofing on the side(after work/weekends). Also working on establishing my own taxidermy business. Just working with birds and animals i shoot along with my friends right now.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey fellas,

I am a full time travel agent at AAA and have been for 11 years. Before that it was new home construction and before that is was the USMC. I sell plane tickets and cruises, rental cars..hotels...ect..ect.

I pretty much live and breathe to coyote hunt but I am also an avid deer hunter/bow hunter...ducks/geese/turkeys and occassionally rabbits and squirrels and also a bit of crow calling(fast, fun and cheap and almost always guaranteed shooting). Maybe a couple pd trips in the summer if I can swing it.

Fish for walleyes all summer and call coyotes(out in ND especially) all winter and only work so I can pay the bills and have enough left over to buy gas and bullets.

Anyway, my life in a nutshell. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

7 years as a city cop and almost half of that with RRV SWAT. Definitely keeps me busy.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm pushing six years in the USAF as an air traffic controller. Spent 4 yrs at Nellis AFB, Las Vegas before getting an assignment back closer to home in Grand Forks.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I work for Microsoft as a desk jocky.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm a full time insurance agent, part time hypnotherapist, part time writer and part time dog trainer. I own all my own buisnesses.

I'm not always convinced that it's the right way to go but at the same time owning them gives me plenty of free time if I want it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

After 36 years I am a retired federal wildlife biologist. I spend nearly all my time at home. Currently in winter I am building kitchen cabinets from scratch. I built a heated wood shop three years before I retired. In summer I build stone decks, at home. One on the front, one off the living room, one half done off the master bedroom, and one to do yet between the garages. I also need to build a brick outdoor kitchen on the patio off the living room. 
I finished one 3000 gallon Koi pond, and plan on building another 6000 gallon and linking them with 12 inch plastic pipe underground. That should give the fish shade and an escape from dogs. I guess I need to do a patio and pergola between the ponds. 
I purchased the equipment for grafting and plan on experimenting with apples, pears, nuts, roses, etc. 
I need to get this junk out of the way so I can hunt and fish more. I do work part time with the Sheriff's office, but I might have to find some other part time work to support my hunting.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

work for the man


----------



## LarrLaLong (Feb 18, 2009)

well i lost my job to people who are brown nosers late last summer delivered pizza's for awhile and fished the rest of the time finally found a job relocated my self and wife a 4yr and 6yr to the best little place where the roosters fly, grouse run rampant, the songdogs sing, and the whitetails roam working on a farm. its been a pretty tough winter for me and my family but were getting through it by going out ice fishing and i know its not right but cruises for yotes kids love the wildlife and well i guess you do what you can right


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am the system admin for a company here in Bismarck.

Chuck Norris' house has no doors, only walls that he walks through.


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

First off, I am 35 years old.. I am divorced.. and I live in a van down by the river!

NO actually I go to college at Jamestown. Played football here for 4 years and will graduate in May. I grew up around Sheyenne, ND and hunt and fish every chance I get. I like to hunt yotes and deer east of sheyenne along the Sheyenne River. And I am always looking for someone to hunt with!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I work from my home. Im an internet porn czar.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> I work from my home. Im an internet porn czar.


 uke: uke: uke: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I teach third grade and coach varsity girls bball. 
Lets see-in the summer
paint houses
retriever trainer
fishing guide
mow lawns
run a bball camp for the area youth
drink lots of beer.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

im a senior in high school....uhhh i work on a farm during summer, during the winter this may sound bad but i collect bore semen in a labratory. i went to state this year in football, n i hunt, fish, lift n got a alot of motorcycles. thats about it for me....im hopeing to go to school for physical education.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

im a senior in high school....uhhh i work on a farm during summer, during the winter this may sound gross to some but i collect bore semen in a labratory. not like collect it cuz i think its cool, collect it cuz its my job just thought i would put that out there. i went to state this year in football, n i hunt, fish, lift n got a alot of motorcycles. thats about it for me....im hopeing to go to school for physical education. :beer:


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, my name is Randy and I'm an alcoho....oops im at the wrong place. 

For the past 2 years I have worked at a Concrete pipe manufacturing plant. We make everything from 12 inch diam. pipe to over 12 feet. We also make bridge beams and box culverts.

When I'm not working I have a tattoo apprenticeship going on so I'm busy drawing and designing tattoos.

When I'm not doing any of that I'm usually doing something with a rifle in my hand like shooting prarie dogs and bunny rabbits and other poor innocent little animals.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Varmint_Hunter_007 said:


> When I'm not working I have a tattoo apprenticeship going on so I'm busy drawing and designing tattoos.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

mcudwort said:


> First off, I am 35 years old.. I am divorced.. and I live in a van down by the river!
> 
> NO actually I go to college at Jamestown. Played football here for 4 years and will graduate in May. I grew up around Sheyenne, ND and hunt and fish every chance I get. I like to hunt yotes and deer east of sheyenne along the Sheyenne River. And I am always looking for someone to hunt with!


Have a stepson that goes to school there. Was supposed to play football but was sidelined due to a torn ACL. Instead, he played Jimmie basketball but stepped down toward the end of this last season. He really enjoys the school.

Not to hijack the thread, just thought I'd throw it in. Good luck in school.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree that JC is a great school. I ran XC and track there in the late 90s. I very much enjoyed my time there. I was part of a team that had won 42 conference titles in a row in Track under Rollie Greeno. I ended up transfering and finishing at VCSU after switching to education. I could get donw way faster for WAY less money. VCSU was a good school too!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey all,
I am 29, married with three kids. I'm an owner of a drainage company in the red river valley. We specialize in installing drain tile for agricultural purposes. We have been in business for 4 years now. Before that i worked for farmers in the area. 
The business has pretty much taken my personal life away in the spring and fall. Once that frost has set in, I can re-acquaint my self with my family, and the coyotes.


----------



## locked-cocked-rdy to rock (Feb 19, 2009)

I go to high school (full time) and spend my summer sitting on a tractor which is how i earn the money to get all my fun toys! :wink:


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I am 23 and am a 5 axis machinist on the night shift at a place that makes computer parts. Dont do a whole lot of yote hunting. Maybe 20 stands a year. Mostly Hunt waterfowl and deer. Will be in SD/ND for 9 days the last week of march chasin snows. :beer:


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Been in th car business for 11 years...seen good, bad, and ugly... currently own my own small car lot in Casper Wyoming....Anyone need a good used vehicle!!!

Only problem is 6 days a week 10 hours a day...doesn't leave enough time to shoot, fish, spend time with wife & kid, and sleep....I'm going to have to stop sleeping


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Varmint_Hunter_007 said:
> 
> 
> > When I'm not working I have a tattoo apprenticeship going on so I'm busy drawing and designing tattoos.
> ...


Sweet tattoo's dude  I'd like to see a pic of the deer skull one if you have one.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I graduate from NDSU, BS degree in Biology, went straight to work with the USDA 5 days after graduating and love the work. Currently in northeaster ND and am hoping to move back down to the southwestern corner of the state. The weather is better down there.  And they have prairie poodles to shoot at. I went from several thousands of rounds down to about 400 rounds a year. I get a fair amount of time to chase coyotes. 

I'm married and have a few dogs and one broken cat, no kids yet.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> Currently in northeaster ND and am hoping to move back down to the southwestern corner of the state.
> 
> I'm married and have a few dogs and one broken cat, no kids yet.
> 
> xdeano


Who the hell'd want to move down to that part of ND? Oh wait...me. 

Don't worry the kids will come soon. You won't ever be ready for them they just start showing up. And when they decide they are coming you can't stop them!


----------

